# Hen can't walk



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

Yesterday my hen was doing good then the rooster got on her to do the deed, then after that i noticed that she couldn't walk. Today it is worse. She acts like one side is paralyzed, but also around her vent there is a bunch of poop. Could he have wounded her, egg bound or is it possible that she has Mareks. she is a red silkie couchin mix and hes a red silkie golden polish mix.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, and welcome! Could he have possibly dislocated one of her hips? Have you picked her up to check? Separate her from him and the others, and keep a close eye on her. You can crush a baby aspirin or low dose aspirin in a bowl of water for her, and see if it helps with her pain. I had a silkie that got to where she could barely get around because of the rooster, and the aspirin helped her. But you will have to keep her away from him and let her heal, if she can. Clean her poopy butt with warm water, and watch to keep it from getting that way again. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

I brought her in last night, soaked her and she was eating and drinking. Same this morning, not walking or standing, eating and drinking fine. She started to drool (milkie color) then she acted like she was having a seizure then died.


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I had a chicken exactly like this a few months ago , she was eating and drinking but just basically sat there. She got a bit sore underneath too so I sort off stuck a sanitary towel Down in her underneath . I also bathed her legs daily with cooking Oil as I was told she may have leg mites . It was a week before I saw any improvement and she is happy and walking round . Good luck


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your hen. Sometimes we just never know what goes wrong.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry about your gal.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

rjohnson said:


> I brought her in last night, soaked her and she was eating and drinking. Same this morning, not walking or standing, eating and drinking fine. She started to drool (milkie color) then she acted like she was having a seizure then died.


Sorry to hear about your girl.


----------

